# Modbus Profinet Kommunikation über PN/PN-Koppler



## DaWe (30 September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,



für ein laufendes Projekt bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, zwei Steuerungen verschiedener Anlagenteile miteinander kommunizieren zu lassen.

Zum einen handelt es sich dabei um eine Wago PFC 200 750-8212. Diese soll übergeordnet die Steuerung der Gesamtanlage übernehmen. Der andere Anlagenteil wird von einer Siemens 1510SP-1 PN gesteuert.

Nun wurde bei den beiden Steuerungen leider aneinander vorbeigeplant. Die Siemens ist an einen PN/PN-Koppler angeschlossen, an welchem die Daten übergeben werden. Diese umfassen einige Messwerte (Druck, Temperatur, Füllstände) sowie Meldungen welche ausgelesen werden, zusätzlich sollen von der 750-8212 Werte an die Siemens Steuerung zum z.B. Steuern von Heizstäben übergeben werden. Dafür habe ich von der Firma, welche die Anlage errichtet hat, eine Variablenliste.

Die Wago unterstützt allerdings keine PROFINET-Kommunikation. Auch konnte ich bei Wago keinen IO-Controller finden, lediglich Devices und zwei Devices können, soweit ich weiß, nicht miteinander kommunizieren. Konkret rede ich hier von der Kommunikation zwischen dem Koppler und einer 750-8215. Diesen hätte ich dann an Stelle des 750-8212 eingebaut.

Nun wäre es ja möglich, das ganze über Modbus laufen zu lassen. Problem hierbei ist, dass ich in die Programmierung der Siemens eingreifen müsste und mir fehlt das Projekt, da die Steuerung wie erwähnt von einer anderen Firma kommt. Das Programm der CPU lässt sich natürlich ohne weiteres auslesen, allerdings gibt es dort auch noch ein HMI (KTP700 Basic). Ich gehe davon aus, dass das HMI als auch der Koppler nach einem Eingriff ohne identische Projektierung nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.

Ein anderer Lösungsansatz wäre ein Gateway hinter dem Koppler. Ich dachte da an so etwas wie das Anybus AB AB7650 Modbus TCP Server – PROFINET-IO Device oder Wachendorff HD67612-A1 Profinet Slave / Modbus TCP Server. Würde natürlich auch nur dann funktionieren, wenn ich dafür nicht in die Siemens Programmierung eingreifen müsste und genau da bin ich mir aktuell nicht sicher.

Möglicherweise hat ja jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit einer ähnlichen Thematik gemacht und kann mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen, wie ich das Problem am besten gelöst bekomme.



Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (30 September 2021)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Maschinenhersteller hat ein Schnittstelle übr die PN/PN Koppler projektiert und erwartet dass auf der andere Seite gibt es ein PN IO Controller.


DaWe schrieb:


> Problem hierbei ist, dass ich in die Programmierung der Siemens eingreifen müsste und mir fehlt das Projekt, da die Steuerung wie erwähnt von einer anderen Firma kommt.


S7-1500 kann Modbus TCP server oder client. Das wäre die offenbare Weg. 
Ist es nicht möglich den Maschinenhersteller zu bitten dass er anstatt PN/PN Koppler die Daten über Modbus TCP austauscht ?



DaWe schrieb:


> Das Programm der CPU lässt sich natürlich ohne weiteres auslesen, allerdings gibt es dort auch noch ein HMI (KTP700 Basic). Ich gehe davon aus, dass das HMI als auch der Koppler nach einem Eingriff ohne identische Projektierung nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


Es wäre möglich das Programm zu ändern ohne den HMi zu einflüssen, aber ...
Ich wurde nicht in die Steuerung von den Maschinenhersteller eingreifen. Nur wenn man kein Support mehr bekommt weil er Pleite ist wurde ich das überlegen.


----------



## Mobi (1 Oktober 2021)

Ich würde einfach eine S7-1200 dazwischen packen und selber ein Modbus-TCP/PN Gateway realisieren.


----------



## DaWe (5 Oktober 2021)

> JesperMP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > S7-1500 kann Modbus TCP server oder client. Das wäre die offenbare Weg.
> ...


Ich werde nun also nicht in die Steuerung der S7-1500 eingreifen und den Vorschlag von Mobi weiter verfolgen: Es wird eine S7-1200 als Gateway eingesetzt. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------

